# Help buying a new notebook around 50k



## skepticmuggle (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a notebook around 50k. The models I am currently looking at are 

1. HP Pavillion M6
2. Samsung 550P5C
3. Lenovo Z580
4. Inspiron SE series

My main requirement is a top notch display (the best under 55k). My gaming requirements are secondary.
I was really interested in Samsung 550p5c, but have read that its contrast ratio is too low(121:1) and a friend said  the movie experience is not the best because of this. Right now, my favorite is the HP model, but I am open to more information..

Also, since its 2012 Q3, is there any models coming out at this time of the year so that I should wait before purchasing?

Really appreciate is someone is able to guide me...

Thanks!


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys, can anyone help me here ?

I need to buy the lap this week itself.

THanks..


----------



## acewin (Sep 26, 2012)

Sony VAIO SVE15117FN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Envy 6-1002TX Sleekbook 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7HB vs HP Pavilion M6-1005tx Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win 7 HP/ 2GB Graph) vs Asus K53SM-SX010D Lap

sony displays are good, none of the model suggested have Full HD display, and have simimar contrast ratio between 180-190, sony model maybe around 210
will not suggest M6 over envy


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

Get the hp pavilion laptop it has really great after sales support and onsite service with accidental care protection. The above Sony vaio SVE15117FN is completely overpriced and heavy (2.70 kg). It has poor AMD Radeon HD 7650M and old 2nd generation core-i5  processor of 2011 that sony is putting in its new laptop for making money.


----------



## webgenius (Sep 26, 2012)

acewin said:


> Sony VAIO SVE15117FN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Envy 6-1002TX Sleekbook 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7HB vs HP Pavilion M6-1005tx Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win 7 HP/ 2GB Graph) vs Asus K53SM-SX010D Lap
> 
> sony displays are good, none of the model suggested have Full HD display, and have simimar contrast ratio between 180-190, sony model maybe around 210
> will not suggest M6 over envy



I would suggest M6 over Envy any time. Envy6 does not have a VGA port. So you cannot connect your laptop to a projector or an external monitor. Also it lacks an optical drive. Initially I was deciding between M6 and Envy 6, and finally decided to get the M6. M6 is nothing but Envy 6 with additional ports and optical drives. Battery backup is the same for both (Company promised:8 hours, Actual: 6 hours under Wifi with continuous browing).

There is nothing special about the Sony model. It is over-weight, has very less battery backup, and lacks beats audio. And more over it has 2nd gen Core i5 and not 3rd Generation.

@skepticmuggle: Go and have a look at the M6 in the store. You'll really love it. It is pretty sleek, display is decent (but lacks matte finish like the Samsung models), weights 2.4KG, amazing audio clarity, and excellent battery backup. I felt it like an all-in-one package. My only complaint is that the screen would have been made matte instead of glossy finish. But then, over 90% of recent laptops come with glossy finish.


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

webgenius said:


> @skepticmuggle: Go and have a look at the M6 in the store. You'll really love it. It is pretty sleek, display is decent (but lacks matte finish like the Samsung models), weights 2.4KG, amazing audio clarity, and excellent battery backup. I felt it like an all-in-one package. My only complaint is that the screen would have been made matte instead of glossy finish. But then, over 90% of recent laptops come with glossy finish.


Heyy webgenuis! did you bought pavilion m6? and how much battery you are getting?


----------



## webgenius (Sep 26, 2012)

rider said:


> Heyy webgenuis! did you bought pavilion m6? and how much battery you are getting?



@rider: I haven't bought it yet. Will be buying it this weekend.
My friend has the M6 silver model. He is getting 6+ hours backup under Wifi with browsing + movies + audio. He said he was able to watch 4 movies once before the laptop went to sleep mode due to low battery.


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

webgenius said:


> @rider: I haven't bought it yet. Will be buying it this weekend.
> My friend has the M6 silver model. He is getting 6+ hours backup under Wifi with browsing + movies + audio. He said he was able to watch 4 movies once before the laptop went to sleep mode due to low battery.


wow! man it sounds a rocking laptop again by hp. Please do review of your laptop in show off thread after purchasing.


----------



## webgenius (Sep 26, 2012)

rider said:


> wow! man it sounds a rocking laptop again by hp. Please do review of your laptop in show off thread after purchasing.



Sure. Waiting for the weekend. Got a quote from Reliance Digital for 54.9k. I got a discount coupon for 1000 bucks for Reliance Digital now. So I can grab this laptop for 53.9k.
Will surely do a review once I get it this Saturday.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys.. thanks a lot for the replies!!! 

Yea.. so far I have heard only positive reviews about the M6.. Looks pretty cool to me..




webgenius said:


> @skepticmuggle: Go and have a look at the M6 in the store. You'll really love it. It is pretty sleek, display is decent (but lacks matte finish like the Samsung models), weights 2.4KG, amazing audio clarity, and excellent battery backup. I felt it like an all-in-one package. My only complaint is that the screen would have been made matte instead of glossy finish. But then, over 90% of recent laptops come with glossy finish.



Yea, heard it has all the basics covered. Guess, I gotta live with the glossy display.. but I heard someone say that glossy displays are better to watch movies and stuff ([provided there is no reflections, ofcourse!) since the colours are more vivid and clear.. Since I am a movie buff, anything that has better colour rendition is fine by me.. And I am sure the display will be infinitely better than my current netbook (toshiba NB250!!)


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 26, 2012)

rider said:


> Get the hp pavilion laptop it has really great after sales support and onsite service with accidental care protection. The above Sony vaio SVE15117FN is completely overpriced and heavy (2.70 kg). It has poor AMD Radeon HD 7650M and old 2nd generation core-i5  processor of 2011 that sony is putting in its new laptop for making money.



Hey Rider.. thanks for the feedback.. Yes, I have also heard good reviews about Sony service in India..

My main confusion was between M6 and Samsung 550.. Can you please help me with that ? Which one should I choose of the two? Gaming is not that important for me.. but I do lots of multimedia stuff..

Does the low contrast ratio (121:1) of Samsung 550 affect picture clarity and details ?
I heard that the M6 doesn't overheat that much, but heard a lot of complaints of 550 overheating...

Any help would be really appreciated..as I am going to buy the lap this weekend.. (I am leaning more towards Pavilion M6.. I really liked everything about it.. But is it overpriced? )



acewin said:


> Sony VAIO SVE15117FN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Envy 6-1002TX Sleekbook 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7HB vs HP Pavilion M6-1005tx Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win 7 HP/ 2GB Graph) vs Asus K53SM-SX010D Lap
> 
> 
> sony displays are good, none of the model suggested have Full HD display, and have simimar contrast ratio between 180-190, sony model maybe around 210
> will not suggest M6 over envy



Hi Acewin.. thanks for the link...the main reason I link M6 more than Envy is that Envy ir priced better than M6.. i really cant afford anything over 55k..

Oh!! I only just noticed the Envy 6- 1003tx price!! Its lower than M6 in the link... 

@Webgenius - Should I consider the Envy 6 too ? yes, the optical drive is a huge need for me.. but other than that and VGA.. does the Envy 6 has anything better to offer than the M6 ?


----------



## webgenius (Sep 26, 2012)

@skepticmuggle: If you're not into games, I suggest that you get the M6. There have been multiple complaints about 550P. When you're spending out half a lakh for a device, it is better to get the safest and the most reliable one. HP laptops do not get hot now with HP's CoolSense technology. When I checked the M6 display piece in the store, I was surprised to see it was not even warm while other laptops nearby were warm/hot.

Your usage is similar to mine. I'm also not much into games. That is why I have decided to purchase the M6. Being sleek, light-weight and good battery backup really helps!


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

skepticmuggle said:


> Hey Rider.. thanks for the feedback.. Yes, I have also heard good reviews about Sony service in India..
> 
> My main confusion was between M6 and Samsung 550.. Can you please help me with that ? Which one should I choose of the two? Gaming is not that important for me.. but I do lots of multimedia stuff..
> 
> ...


If gaming performance doesn't matter to you. Get pavilion M6 for sure, though it comes with HD 7670M GPU that is good enough to play latest games in low or medium settings. Keep in mind pavilion M6 is a proper laptop and  Envy 6  is an ultrabook with low power and performance ULV processors.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys @rider and @webgenius.

I think I will go for M6 now... Will be buying it over the weekend..


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

skepticmuggle said:


> Thanks a lot guys @rider and @webgenius.
> 
> I think I will go for M6 now... Will be buying it over the weekend..



happy shopping


----------



## acewin (Sep 26, 2012)

beside M6 everything I have put is under 55K.
And if you go check in the market you will find it would also come under 55K, HP laptops are always priced more in stores like reliance digital or say flipkart than in local market.

@OP where are you at


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 27, 2012)

@Rider.. Thanks!!

@acewin .. A friend of mine has a dealership. He says HP hiked the price and now it costs 55K. He might be able to offer some discount so I might be able to get it for 53K.. ( I am based in Kerala)


----------



## webgenius (Sep 27, 2012)

@acewin: You're missing out the point. Out of the 4 laptops in the Flipkart link, two have 2nd gen i5. It's better to get 3rd gen i5 when spending close to half a lakh.

@skepticmuggle: Looks like you and I will be purchasing on the same day. Good luck.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 27, 2012)

@webgenius: Good Luck!!

One more quick question: Does the 1002tx and 1005tx versions available in India have backlit keyboard by default or is it just optional? I cant seem to find that info anywhere...


----------



## acewin (Sep 27, 2012)

@webgenius you sure about it, what benefit you have in getting 3rd gen over 2nd gen, how huge is it. Its always and always price against performance.
Only Sony and Asus have 2nd gen, and idea was to suggest better display in the lappy

@OP, optional things are never available in HP in India 
1005tx is better than 1002tx, as it has got 2 years warranty, extended warranty is very important.
And HP on its own internally has changed most of the warranty to onsite warranty in big cities. Rest only if said has onsite will have that therefore onsite warranty in the terms is very important


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 27, 2012)

@acewin - Isn't the only difference between 1005tx and 1002tx the color ? I saw in HP india website that both have got 1 year warranty.


----------



## acewin (Sep 27, 2012)

I checked flipkart's site, I also knew they had only color difference but after seeing the flipkart's site I thought that it is 1 year. in the morning it was showing out of stock.
Currently it is showing in stock..


----------



## Enon (Sep 27, 2012)

Check this out: New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India

That First Laptop in the laptop is good choice to go for.

Regards,
Enon


----------



## rider (Sep 27, 2012)

Better to ask about warranty to hp india cc. flipkart shows stupid specs generally.


----------



## acewin (Sep 28, 2012)

naah HP package is better, and it would be good n better in build than inspiron series. If it would have been XPS then I would have understood.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 28, 2012)

rider said:


> Better to ask about warranty to hp india cc. flipkart shows stupid specs generally.



Hi Rider.. By stupid specs, did you mean the warranty or the configuration of the system? Can you please explain.. thanks.

About warranty - I met a regional HP sales head (accidentally) today when I went to the shop. He said that they provide 1 year full warranty including Onsite warranty. The only thing they didn't provide was anti theft warranty.. Of course he might have just lied to me. If any HP owners can clear this point it will be really grateful.


----------



## acewin (Sep 28, 2012)

@skeptic, no of owner who can reply to it would be less.
I am using Elitebook 8460p, but it does not have accidental warranty.

If the sales head says so then it might be true. Representatives like him do not put half comments.
BTW anti-theft warranty would mean they are providing insurance


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

skepticmuggle said:


> Hi Rider.. By stupid specs, did you mean the warranty or the configuration of the system? Can you please explain.. thanks.
> 
> About warranty - I met a regional HP sales head (accidentally) today when I went to the shop. He said that they provide 1 year full warranty including Onsite warranty. The only thing they didn't provide was anti theft warranty.. Of course he might have just lied to me. If any HP owners can clear this point it will be really grateful.



I mean stupid specs as wrong specs. And i dont think any laptop in india comes with anti-theft warranty? He might just joking with you. Both HP Pavilion M6-1005tx and HP Pavilion M6-1002tx comes with *2 Years Onsite Warranty* as mentioned on flipkart special offer. Just make clear by talking to hp customer care that it's the official offer or not by hp india. If yes you can purchase this model for much less with same warranty. If no this means it is a special offer exclusively by flipkart, take advantage of it. 

Personally, I would suggest you to get HP Pavilion M6-1005tx with natural silver colour. It looks really rich and appealing. One of the most gorgeous looking laptop after apple macbook pro and hp envy laptops.


----------



## acewin (Sep 28, 2012)

2 year warranty may not be a joke. HP itself is providing extended warranty, if you would have checked some of its ad.
Beside if warranty description is written on paper(proof of having warranty) you can talk to HP and they will respect it as well.


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

acewin said:


> 2 year warranty may not be a joke. HP itself is providing extended warranty, if you would have checked some of its ad.
> Beside if warranty description is written on paper(proof of having warranty) you can talk to HP and they will respect it as well.



You mean free 2 years onsite warranty is officially by hp india not a flipkart offer?


----------



## webgenius (Sep 28, 2012)

rider said:


> You mean free 2 years onsite warranty is officially by hp india not a flipkart offer?



I had enquired about this Back2Campus offer. It is provided by HP and not by Flipkart.


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

webgenius said:


> I had enquired about this Back2Campus offer. It is provided by HP and not by Flipkart.



So its better to buy from infibeam or any local shop which will provide you for less than 55k. Flipkart prices are generally more than local market in laptops.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 28, 2012)

I have just confirmed the warranty conditions from the Hp customer service. They said I will get 1 year On Site warranty. And If i register the product online within 12 days of purchase, I will get a second year warranty for free (but this wont be On Site, just normal warranty).  If I want I can extend to a third year by paying Rs. 1700.


----------



## acewin (Sep 28, 2012)

@rider, skeptic already stated he is getting it through his dealer friend. and now confirmed about the extended warranty, and webgenius stated the marketing term for it 
@skeptic, do not forget to spend that 1700 bucks, with time you will know for sure warranty are good investment


----------



## webgenius (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got my M6. Trust me it's too awesome. Never been so satisfied.

Wi-Fi reception is amazing. I'm able to browse from 1st floor now where the Wi-Fi reception is always low. I'm getting amazing speeds.

The fingerprint reader is a great addition. You can easily login to websites and Windows account, and also launch your favorite websites by swiping different fingers. It's so convenient and quick.

And Beats audio rocks. period. Just need to get a good headphone for this now.

The keypad and trackpad are easy and convenient to use. Have been making a few typing errors, but this is because I've been more used to desktop keyboards.

Have not partitioned the drives as partitioning requires me to make the recovery images of around 20GB and then partition. For the time being I'll dumping the contents directly from my desktop to the laptop.

Have been running on battery for close to 2 hours now under Wi-Fi, and it shows greater than 85% battery!

BTW this post is from my new laptop


----------



## acewin (Sep 29, 2012)

gratZ buddy


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

@webgenuis man do full review in showoff thread. Take some pics and post there. 

battery looks like better than macbook pro 15" which has 7 hours wifi battery life.


----------



## webgenius (Sep 29, 2012)

@rider and acewin: Thanks guys. I'm so happy with this purchase.

Yeah, will definitely do a review with pictures and stuff. However I don't know what all content I need to include in the review. Please let me know and I will definitely do a review on Sunday before the India-Pak match . Would have loved to enjoy this lappie whole day tomorrow, but unfortunately tomorrow is a working day for me


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 29, 2012)

@webgenius - U just made my day ..oops night!!! Thanks a lot for the heads up buddy... Am expecting my lappy anytime soon (i have ordered it).. Now can't wait


----------



## webgenius (Sep 29, 2012)

@skepticmuggle: Congrats in advance for your new purchase. Configure the fingerprint reader first. It makes logging-in to the system so easy. No need to enter password to login every time


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

webgenius said:


> @skepticmuggle: Congrats in advance for your new purchase. Configure the fingerprint reader first. It makes logging-in to the system so easy. No need to enter password to login every time



Yea! it's an innovative and kind of unique function. But I prefer old fashion way by typing.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got my M6... It roxx guys!!! thanks a lot for helping me out .. @rider, @acewin, @webgenius..

@webgenius - waiting for your review now.


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

skepticmuggle said:


> Just got my M6... It roxx guys!!! thanks a lot for helping me out .. @rider, @acewin, @webgenius..
> 
> @webgenius - waiting for your review now.



Your welcome skepticmuggle. Congrats for your new laptop. Why don't you do review if you can? You will be the proud owner with first reviewing on this forum. It seems like webgenius is busy and getting difficulty to review.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Oct 2, 2012)

@rider ... man.. am a bit too noob to write a review...

I have been busy with some work these days... so really didnt get much time to play with it.. But my first impressions are realy good.. love the finger print scanner, good battery life, look, the beats audio... was only able to install Virtua tennis 4 and it played just fine ( even on inbuilt intel graphics)

The only slight irritation is that the left palm rest gets slightly warm under use.. and it gets a little bit hot when doing graphics intensive work.. i have heard that many laptops has this problem since the GPu is directly below the left palm rest and all... Its definitely not unplayable or anything..in contrast to that the right palm rest is ice cold... Any suggestions guys ? Is it possible that my radeon graphics is working all the time even when its not needed or anything? Any ideas will be greatly appreciated..


@ webgenius.. do u have this problem ?


----------



## webgenius (Oct 2, 2012)

@skepticmuggle: I haven't done much graphic intensive work on this laptop. I have watched a lot of movies though. The left palm area does get a bit warm, but I won't say it is uncomfortable. Doesn't affect our work in any way.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Oct 2, 2012)

@webgenius.. yea it doesn't..its a slight warmth only for me too.....only thing is that i have a lot of tying to do, mostly with a lot of programs open..so my palm is resting on it all the time..

PS: did you get my PM?


----------

